

Heroku API or GIT issues again? - pardner

All our Heroku apps are operating, but on some apps Heroku is rejecting 'git push':<p>!  Heroku Git error, please try again shortly.
 !  See http://status.heroku.com for current Heroku platform status.
 !  If the problem persists, please contact http://support.heroku.com.<p>We can push to some apps, not to others.<p>The status.heroku.com page says all is well, but I'm wondering they failed to get everything cleaned up after the mess the past two days?<p>Anyone else having trouble with pushing a new build?
======
jolisper
Yes! I have the same error trying to push my blog :-(

